# Fenixpollo has reached the Nirvana



## Fernando

I have searched the "Thanks but no thanks" thread and I have not found Fenixpollo.

So, if I am not wrong:

- He has reached 10,000.
- He is not in the unsociables list (I am).
- Nobody has began the thread.

So, I would like to thank him for every of his posts.

Cuando sea mayor, quiero ser como tú (When I grow up. I want to be like you).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fenixpollo: siempre es un placer coincidir contigo y recibir tu apoyo y ayuda: eres sensato, agradable y servicial.

Un saludo a los cañones y desiertos de Arizona (I take you live there!) desde esta montañita urbana llamada Montjuïc.

TPS


----------



## Rayines

¡¡¿¿EL NIRVANA??!!, *ommm...ommm...*¡la paz sea con vos, Michael!, y la sabiduría....¡Me uno a las 10.000 felicitaciones (o casi, que recibirás )!.


----------



## Cecilio

Enhorabuena por esos 10.000 posts!

Impresionante!


----------



## heidita

Gran cosa, querido pollo.

Un abrazo para un amigo.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Querido Pollito, hoy es un día para celebrar en grande.  ¡Muchas felicidades por **tus excelentes aportes, por ser tan culto, tan inteligente y tan cortés!!!!*

*Te mando miles de cariños con mi admiración*
*Soledad*


----------



## frida-nc

Fenixpollo (El Grande),
To this eternal question,
"Buda" gives the best answer.

Thanks for 10,000 messages of enlightenment.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades:

Primero moderador, luego el Nirvana, ¿qué viene después? ¿El Jardín del Edén?.

Ahora en serio, 10.000 felicidades para uno de los foreros más geniales.

Un abrazo muy fuerte.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

*10000!!!*
Guau!
*(_silbido de admiración_)*​ 
*¡Muchas felicidades, y muchas gracias!*​
Besos,
Inés
​


----------



## zazap

Bravo por tus 10000 posts, y de paso por tu "nuevo privilegio" de  pollomoderador. Nos vemos por aquí y hasta prontito,
ZA​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Thanks a lot to our great chicken!*


----------



## 1SPTranslator

¡Felicidades Fenixpollo!
Thanks for all your help =)


----------



## fsabroso

Wow, you imagine if you get a dollar for post, ... yeah, *just imagine*.

Un abrazo por toda esa ayuda. *Gracias!*


----------



## JamesM

Thanks, fenixpollo, for all your contributions to the English Only forum.  

Keep 'em coming! 

- James


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks, everybody, for the warm wishes on cracking 5 figures. 

I want to offer a mass apology for not participating in the Congrats forum recently.  I haven't opted out -- but I've been busy with other things lately and posting here has been pushed off my plate.

However, it's not because you guys aren't important. Your presents and your congratulations mean a lot to me, as does your collaboration in the forum.

Saludos from the 46-degree weather of the Phoenix summer.


----------



## ILT

Mr Pollo! Please accept my deepest and most sincere apologies for being late! Still, I know you know my wishes are sincere and heartfelt, congratulations and more than that, thanks for all your help, your input and kind words in your posts.

I've heard many singers refer to their CDs as their children, if that were the same case for posts here, I wonder if Mr. Pollo's house would look like this


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Pollo: *

*¡¡¡¡¡10000 FELICITACIONES POR TODA LA *

*AYUDA QUE NOS BRINDAS!!!!!*


*TE MANDO MUCHOS CARIÑOS,*

*Fernita *
​


----------



## krolaina

¡Felicidades Mike!​Hoy que estoy insomne perdida y que tengo café a mano no te localizo por aquí. ¡Se te acumula el trabajo!.

Un abrazo bien fuerte (y respetuoso...no sea que ahora que puedes, te vengues!) lleno de admiración y todo mi cariño.

Un honor compartir foro contigo.​


----------



## chics

Congratulations, chicken!!


----------



## DearPrudence

I don't see you often (wow, that's an understatement )
but *CONGRATS *all the same  (yeah you're more photogenic than I am, a bit surprised by the flash here)


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Qui'hubo, colega!

Aquí llega otra de las que estaba perdí'a del Congrats... Es que un pajarito pollito me dijo que estabas de postiversario. (Uy... ¿Sabes lo que eso significa?  ¡Que ya no sólo me hablan las barras de chocolate: ahora también son tus plumíferos congéneres! )

Anywayssssss, poniendo a un lado nuestras diferencias de composición química, es una 'nota' postear, trabajar, pasear, y volar contigo por estos cielos internacionales.  ¡Ah, colega más simpático y buena onda!

Feliz posti, güerito! 

And I'm really sorry for being so late -if there's someone who understands it, that's you!


----------



## geve

Congratulations to the warmest chicken of this forum!
Hopefully you'll get stuck at 5 figures for a while now. 

I know you're a busy chicken, so I brought a practical gift: one for the heat, and one for the vitamins... If it doesn't help, maybe you should consider some vacation in Northern Europe. You deserve it!


Late? No, we're not late... He's still at 5 figures, isn't he?


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades y muchísimas gracias por las incontables ocasiones en las que me has brindado tu ayuda. Saludos,


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Keep it up!
I guess you already tried hard!  
But see your avatar now: did you fail or what?


----------

